# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Вафли

## Remarque

Тема про бананы уже есть,  значит, просто необходима тема про вафли)

----------


## Remarque

Old Episode, он же moz - оскорбление других юзеров, мат - недельный десерт из вафель.

----------


## tempo

Господи помилуй...
Кто о чём, а голый - о бане 
Хорошо ещё, что не о банане в бане )))

----------


## Remarque

Пэмпо, вижу, что ты отредактировал своё сообщение. Значит, самому за свои выражения стыдно стало? Выходит, именно ты тут вшивый в бане, логично, да?

----------


## tempo

Remarquё, нет, не логично.Редактирование не означает стыда, оно для других целей.
А вот одной рукой креститься, а потом ею же медитировать о вафлях и бананах, ЭТО как раз таки стыдно. И говорит, по-моему, о существенном ращеплении в голове.
Оно и ладно бы, но в сочетании с позой учителя и назидателя получается совсем уж камасутра ) равно как и с вечера, и на ночь ))

Но, может, я не в курсе, и увлечение Кураевыми etc. прошло? Тогда всё OK. Шути о вафлях смело )

----------


## Remarque

Я беспокоюсь за тебя, Пэмпо. Сначала ты редактируешь свой коммент выше, а потом стыдишься признаться, в связи с чем ты это сделал, учитывая, что свои описки в комментариях ты обычно не исправляешь. Значит, всё дело в твоих, мягко говоря, не совсем адекватных наклонностях. Так признайся в этом, тебе же не впервой. Похоже, расщепления в твоём мозгу прогрессируют, а ты этого даже не замечаешь. Может, тебе настало время обратиться к специалисту? Надеюсь, тебя ещё можно вылечить.

----------


## tempo

Remarquё  :Smile:  чтобы из факта редактирования сообщения высосать столько безумных выводов, нужно очень сильно хряпнуться мозгом, или быть очень сильно обиженным.
А вот для того, чтобы совмещать христианские проповеди и смакование  вафель, достаточно лишь певого ))

----------


## Remarque

Пэмпо, ты вобще способен адекватно мыслить? Вот это мы сейчас и проверим. Я ведь открыл эту тему не просто так, а как реакцию на действия обиженного юзера moz, который без причины оскорблял других юзеров на форуме, за что его в итоге модер и забанил, но он потом снова выполз под  ником Old Episode, конкретно обиженный, но вновь попал в бан. 

То есть, если бы он зашёл в мою тему с претензиями, то всё было бы понятно. Но вместо него заполз ты, начав с оскорблений. Так какого хрена ты вообще тут делаешь и зачем грубишь? Вывод напрашивается сам собой: именно ты и считаешь себя обиженным, пытаясь как-то безуспешно поквитаться, как ты это прежде пробовал сделать и в другой моей теме, но я от тебя тогда просто отмахнулся, как от надоевшей мухи.

И, заметь, ты до сих пор так и не объяснил, зачем ты отредактировал своё первое сообщение, упорно уходя от ответа. Но ладно, раз тебе самому стыдно в этом признаться, то я тебе сам всё скажу. Твоё первое сообщение было изначально намного грубее, а потом ты всё-таки спохватился, отредактировав его. Возможно, удалил из него очевидные маты, дабы не быть забаненным. А теперь у тебя даже не хватает смелости признаться в этом, поэтому ты и уходишь от ответа.

Ну а теперь простоо иди лесом, раз не в состоянии общаться нормально.

Жаль, что твоя болезнь так подпортила твой и без того скверный характер.

----------


## tempo

Remarquё, объясняю для тупых:
Редактирование сообщений нужно, например, чтобы убрать описки. Им все здесь иногда пользуются, и я тоже.
Но только твоя бурная фантазия рисует тебе, куда, сколько раз и в какой именно позе тебе посоветовали прогулятться  :Smile:  а потом, о ужас стёрли  :Smile: 
Когда мне хочется вставить мат, я пишу что-то вроде на.уй или .ля, и это бывает редко.

Если мне захочется вытереть о тебя ноги, мат не потребуется - достаточно тебя просто цитировать.
казалось бы, ИЛИ "госсподипомилуй", ИЛИ "вафли-бананы". Но тебе, охристеневшему, кажется иначе, и это меня забавляет.

Но, может быть, всё изменилось, и проповеди святых говорящих чрез интернеты бородатых шапконосцев более тебя не заводят?
Тогда всё OK, сублимируй хоть на кокосы, хоть на чёрные дыры - слова не скажу ))

----------


## Remarque

Пэмпо, тебя ведь уже послали, но ты так этого не понял, значит, тупой здесь именно ты. Засунь себе свои больные фантазии про бананы и чёрные дыры  куда-нибудь поглубже.
В том-то и дело, что ты прежде не редактировал свои сообщения, делая в них ошибки, о чём я написал тебе уже выше, но ты сначала так скромненько на это  промолчал, лишь сейчас типа соизволив ответить. Прекрасно помню, что неоднократно находил в твоих комментах описки, который ты не считал нужным удалять, поэтому не ври. Достаточно почитать твои прежние посты, чтобы найти в них описки.

Мне очень неприятно с тобой общаться.Не пиши мне больше. Ты реально напоминаешь какую-то злобную шавку, которую так и хочется пнуть.

----------


## tempo

Remarquё, эк тебя подсадили на горячий хер твои горячие фантазии о том, что же такое было отредактировано.
И ни слова о соответствии твоему  якобы христианству банано-вафельных ТВОИХ смакований )
Почитай такоже первоисточник, главку о сучкЕ в глазу. И о фарисеях. Как раз о таких, как ты.

Не нравишься ты мне, самовлюблённая нравоучительная крыса. И пинать тебя я буду за каждый твой бздюх.

----------


## Remarque

Пэмпо, в этой жизни ничего не случайно. И твой СПИД тоже. Болезнь сделала тебя ещё более злобным, чем ты был прежде. Ты прежде сам рассказывал, что в реальной жизни все держатся от тебя на расстоянии, поэтому ты ищешь общения в вирте. Но и здесь тебе не везёт, учитывая твой ублюдочной характер.
Вполне возможно, что ты заразился СПИДом, живя у своего дружка в Москве, пока он к тебе окончательно не охладел и не выставил из своей  квартиры.

----------


## tempo

Remarquё, твоя богатая фантазия почему-то всё время сворачивает в заднепроходную тему.
И это несмотря на неоднократную в тебя имплантацию того факта, что из нас двоих женат был я, а не ты. И детишко есть у меня, а не у тебя.
Хоть тебе уже к сороковнику подкатывает ...
И того факта, что это для тебя, а не для меня слово "друг" имеет сексуальный окрас.
Чья бы мычала ...

Мне понятно, конечно, что такое как ты "православное" готово срать/лгать чем угодно и в любых количествах.
И ответа на вопросы:
"А как же в тебе, болезный, уживается православие с публичными медитациями на вафлях-бананах?"
"А почему ты один из всех на форуме слово Бананы всосал в строго определённом смысле? Со смакованием оного?"
"А как же у тебя подымается креститься тот самый палец, которым ты настукиваешь тонны дерьма?"
и подобные неудобные - не будет.
Но заданы они будут всё равно. Чисто для визуализации и контрастирования )

----------


## Remarque

Опять ты наверняка врёшь. Женат ты вряд ли был, да и детей у тебя тоже скорее всего нет. И ты опять же соврал, первым написав выше про "чёрные дыры", получается, это именно тебе так близка тема про задний проход.

Как бы там ни было, факт остаётся фактом. Сейчас-то ты совершенно один, о чём прежде уже писал. Значит, твои якобы "бывшие жена и дети" о тебе никак не заботятся. Да и кому нужно такое дерьмо вроде тебя?

И отнюдь не случайно все твои прежние "друзья" давно прекратили с тобой общение, ведь дело-то как раз, в твоём чмошном характере, а не в них. Соответственно, лечи свою больную голову, работай над своим характером, может, от этого какая-то польза будет.

А пока что твоя болезнь принесла окружающим тебе людям только пользу. Ведь реально было бы плохо, если бы отморозки типа тебя ходили постоянно по улицам, вредя в той или иной мере другим людям.
Поэтому оставайся пока что в вирте, пока не приведёшь свои голову и характер в порядок.

И не нужно забывать, что тебе самому уже под 50, а ты как был дураком, так им и остался. 

Ладно, оставляю для тебя эту тему. Сиди тут один. Всё равно никакого смысла от общения с тобой не будет.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> И не нужно забывать, что тебе самому уже под 50, а ты как был дураком, так им и остался.


 Я сейчас одну публикацию прочитала, как раз об этом. "О мужчинах "за пятьдесят"" называется. Думаю, что здесь есть люди, которые без труда узнают себя в категории "деды"):

Про мужчин за пятьдесят имею сказать, что все они делятся на две категории: «мужчины элегантного возраста» и «деды». Если в первых есть своя прелесть, изысканность и благородство, то от вторых одни только неприятности. Это как раз тот случай, когда мудрость с возрастом не приходит, а приходит какая-то мерзкая, отчаянная беспардонность, от которой страдают окружающие.
Взрослый мужчина обычно чуток, неспешен и предупредителен. В нем есть что-то от усталого льва – отсутствие мелочности, суетливости, нервозности. Ему важно сохранить лицо, не потерять репутацию. Он сдержан в общении с алкоголем, бережет здоровье и чуток с женщинами, понимая их желания и фантазии. Дед же, напротив, избавлен от всяких условностей. Пьет без меры, хамит дамам, убивает себя неправильным образом жизни и выглядит соответствующе.
Если кто-то прёт напролом в общественном транспорте и как будто нарочно задевает тебя локтём прямиком в грудь – это, скорее всего, дед. Если кто-то наступает тебе на ногу в очереди, и не извиняется – это точно дед. Если какое-то лицо, которое по возрасту могло бы быть твоим папой, упрекает тебя в старости и потасканности – это дед с гарантией 100%.
Если взрослые мужчины ухаживают красиво, устраивая возлюбленной настоящий бархатный сезон, то деды подкатывают с наглостью, достойной 16-летнего футболиста. Дед, который на 80% состоит из живота, на 1% из лысины и на оставшиеся 19% - из самомнения, никогда не постесняется без спросу и объявления войны залапать тебя в хамаме, рассказать неприятный пошлый анекдот, предложить интим.
Отвергнутый дед открыто хамит и не переживает за утрату лица. Обожает резвиться в сети – тут можно успешно совмещать все три удовольствия – написание гадостей и сальностей дамам, распитие спиртных напитков и уничтожение остатков здоровья. Короче говоря, делает все, чтобы его портрет получился как можно более мерзким.
Мужики, ну старейте вы красиво, пожалуйста. Чтобы дамы теряли от вас голову, а не хорошее настроение. Разве это так сложно?

----------


## tempo

Remarquё, очень много предположений, и смена привычной позы пытающегося язвить хамла на позу усталого льва.
И ноль ответа на чётко поставленный вопрос - как тебе удаётся сочетать "христианство" и совсем нехристианское го-но.

----------


## tempo

Феня, спасибо )
Из дедовских признаков обнаруживаю у себя
1) приближающийся к 50 возраст
2) упоминания Ремаркуёвского возраста странной для православного неженатости
3) неотнесение тебя к разряду "дам".
Остальное - строго наоборот.

Там ничего, случаем, нет насчёт отличий дам от баб?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня, спасибо )
> Из дедовских признаков обнаруживаю у себя...


 Не стоит благодарностей) Правда, здесь есть более яркие представители данной категории, но мне нравится твой энтузиазм)




> неотнесение тебя к разряду "дам".


 О, это мне повезло)




> Там ничего, случаем, нет насчёт отличий дам от баб?


 Чего там только нет)

----------


## tempo

Феня, ну скажи мне хоть ты, раз пациент напрочь отказывается  узреть мнногажды заданный вопрос:
Нормально это - позиционировать себя как христианина, цитировать православных проповедников, и тут же - смаковать тему вафлей и бананов?
Или публично фантазировать насчёт моей гнусной личной жизни?

Я понимаю ещё, когда это делаешь ты, тебе Иисусе не указ, ты вообще живёшь не первый раз и всё такое ... )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Нормально это - позиционировать себя как христианина, цитировать православных проповедников, и тут же - смаковать тему вафлей и бананов?


 Нормально) Мальчик всесторонне развит)




> Или публично фантазировать насчёт моей гнусной личной жизни?


 Умение фантазировать, между прочим, говорит о креативном мышлении) Кстати, научно доказано, что суицидальные мысли чаще всего посещают людей, лишенных фантазии и воображения. Пусть фантазирует, мне не безразлично его психическое здоровье)




> тебе Иисусе не указ


 Интересный персонаж, но я больше склоняюсь к скандинавской мифологии.

----------


## tempo

Вот и я думаю, что развит он _всесторонне_ ))
И фантазии эти мне, по большому счёту, до фени (прости за каламбур).
Только с православием всё это совсем не вяжется. Есть, конечно, отдельные любители таких вязок, но всё больше в католической Европе.

Возвращаясь к чёрным дырам, только не тем, кои так возбудили пациента.
Изучая в меру сил современную теорию эфира, я (и не только я) нахожу в ней место так называемому "потустороннему миру". И предлагаю возобновить рассмотрение твоих опытов с прозрениями. Только, бога ради, ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬНО, и не в этой продовольственной теме  :Smile:

----------

